# Pearl Waterless



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

Pearl Car Care Products & Pearl Waterless:

Anyone heard of them or used them?

http://www.pearlcarcareproducts.co.uk/

I've asked them for a sample and trade account as they're very local to me, just wondered what they are like?


----------



## BrAtKo (Mar 23, 2011)

I have tried product of freedomwaterlesscarwash.com and these bottles you provided to us seems to be very close in color comparable to this. Maybe it is some OEM partner, I know same system here in Slovakia, some guy started the bussines with it under the brand ecodrycare.sk with same liquids from freedom company, just rebranded and packed under ecodrycare. Anyway the quality is superior, just read the theme about waterless instructions and you will be fine.


----------



## MirfieldMat (Mar 13, 2011)

I havent tried them, but when i asked them for a sample they offered me all four of there waterless products in 500ml sample size for £10 to cover the delivery fee. I think I may take them up on the offer when i come to think of it as I am still trialling different products.

If you get some let me know what you think. So far i have tried go waterless, spray n shine, eurochem, syntech and one dry wash.


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

MirfieldMat said:


> I havent tried them, but when i asked them for a sample they offered me all four of there waterless products in 500ml sample size for £10 to cover the delivery fee. I think I may take them up on the offer when i come to think of it as I am still trialling different products.
> 
> If you get some let me know what you think. So far i have tried go waterless, spray n shine, eurochem, syntech and one dry wash.


Thanks Mat I'll let you know. I've tried Spray'n'Shine, ONR, Ultra Klean and Go Waterless and the best imo so far is Spray'n'Shine but the guys who make that have for some reason stopped replying to my emails, just as I wanted to put a big order in too so I am fed up of them and need a new supplier.

I'm wanting to try out others as well but it will have to be one where I can buy in bulk, and not 500ml at a time!


----------



## DIESEL DAVE (Jul 26, 2007)

I have tried Pearl products (waterless and their Proshine) and found them to be really excellent, no problems at all.
Well recommended !


----------



## Guest (May 24, 2011)

Im using Pearl and have done for day 1. There customer service is utterly amazing. All personal emails. Plus the "advanced" and "professional" waterless products are outstanding. Recommend fully. I use all products from these guys and now have an award under the company's belt so Im very happy to continue working with them.


----------



## Concho (Jan 11, 2011)

i've ordered my sample from them, just waiting for some time and half decent weather to try it, then I'll post a review. Interesting to see you can use them in the wet and direct sunlight!

Service was very good from them


----------



## Andrew01 (May 24, 2011)

The name sounds well and I have heard the efficiency from many others. Please tell me when you get the samples to work good. Nice sharing.
Chandler Homes for Sale


----------

